# Photos (Orchid, Ghost, Wide-arm)



## Slybird (Nov 11, 2006)

Had some photo shoots the last couple days:

















Cheers,

Nick


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 11, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## Rick (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice pics. Please introduce yourself in the introductions forum.


----------



## Ian (Nov 11, 2006)

Great photos, thanks for sharing slybird.


----------



## Moo~Boo (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey. I recognize that first picture. :wink:


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 20, 2006)

Glad to see they are doing well for you Nick! Is that the ghost mantis from me a while ago? Has the ghost mantis turn adult yet?! Boy they do live for a long time.


----------



## Slybird (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for the complements everyone. Yup, Yen, those are all yours. I lost track of the exact molt, but I believe the ghost is either L5 or L6... getting pretty big now, so I think L6.

Cheers,

Nick


----------

